# Vandy Vape Berserker MTL RTA



## Franky (21/8/17)

I'm always a sucker for new MTL RTA's - looking for something better than my Cthulhu MTL - could this be it?

http://www.vandyvape.com/detail/Atomizer/39

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (21/8/17)

Looks good, love that drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/8/17)

@Rob Fisher looks like chicken dinner?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (21/8/17)

Vandy Vape is doing an amazing job....these guys are churning out goods that are awesome...I have the Pulse 22 and the perseus and am just waiting for payday to pick up the pulse 24

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (21/8/17)

Looks great! However, the interesting pitching of Alex from VapersMD 's voice at the beginning of the video (linked on the product page) made it a bit hard for me to understand him


----------

